# filling a hole in a table top



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi, I have accidentally made a small dent in the MH table surface. Probably like most its a hard melamine type surface with a hollow or honeycomb type innards.

I thought about filling it with some epoxy resin but that is too thick to self level in the hole and always sits proud. 

Any one got any ideas of some form of clear or white watery resin that will fill the hole easily and leave a level surface so I don't have to sand it down?

I googled it but not come up with much.

Steve


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I had this problem with our last motorhome after a bottle of wine dropped on it from a cupboard above (my fault for not packing it in well enough - the bottle survived btw!).

I searched around for a solution other than filling with epoxy and sanding down but never found a decent one bar replacing the whole laminate surface (too faffy an expensive) so just left it. it was still in that state when we sold the m'home.

be interesting to see if anyone comes up with a decent solution in case it happens again.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Not a DIY repair but thought this may be of use to you....

http://www.plastic-surgeon.co.uk/casestudy/caravan-repair-service/


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Steve, You could have a look at this site http://www.repairproducts.co.uk/index.htm they carry some useful products that may suit your needs.

Nigel


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We bought a caravan table that had a small hole in it and we filled it up with clear nail varnish. We poured it in and left it to dry. It soaked in so we poured more in and eventually it got filled up. Being clear it matches in with the wood or any other coloured top.

Good Luck


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Had the same problem something fell out of the "cocktail cabinet" and punctured the work surface below.

As this was fixed I inserted a circular bubble spirit level.
Useless for leveling the van but it convinced most people it was supposed to be there. Alternative could be a compass.


----------



## Goldmaz (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,I had the same problem with the worktop on our last motorhome and solved the problem with laminate wax sticks that you melt with a soldering iron ,fill in the hole and then scrape level.the repair was almost invisable.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40-Konig-...ies_Carpentry_Woodwork_ET&hash=item25738b7c3c
Hope this link helps,you can also get coloured sticks which i used mixed together to get a green marble effect. Steve.


----------



## Goldmaz (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Sorry but posted the wrong link they are soft wax,try this link.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40-Konig-...ies_Carpentry_Woodwork_ET&hash=item257d08ddff
Thanks Steve.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We stayed in a Spanish apartment where the table top was covered in Fablon (or something similar), with a pronounced wood-grain effect.

Unfortunately, the operator had forgotten to remove a large lump of dog-mess (or something), which projected irregularly approx. 1" into the air over an area of 3" square (approx.) The Fablon must have torn so they placed another small piece of Fablon over the top (without removing the dog-mess :!: ) but with the grain at 90deg to the original.  

Some people just don't notice problems.

All of my little dents will remain - Gordon


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for all your ideas and answers. I'll try and fill it at the weekend.

Steve


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I had same problem, very happy with result. Go to WHS or similar get a tube of watercolur paint the backgound colour of the table. Get some interior old type polyfiller powder and mix with water/paint and fill hole.

When it is dry sand (avioding adjacent area). Because it's the old interior type of filler it's soft.

Ours is a mottled marble effect in varoius shades of blue. I took a felt pen and broke up the ouline of the hole with another blue And then a couple of coats of varnish just on the repair. If its a sharp edge between the two colours put on coat of varnish first to stop it bleeding

It was a couple of trips before I filled it. I was constantly aware of it, now I have difficulty finding it 

Dick


----------

